# I5 2500k @ 5.6 ghz ???



## Sainatarajan (Jun 20, 2012)

Watch the Video Below -
2500k @ 5600MHz - Overclock ainda é diversão - YouTube


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 20, 2012)

And your point being?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 20, 2012)

I think he need more liquid nitrogen


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 20, 2012)

Whats the point? he got a nice chip with good multi...


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 21, 2012)

I was just trying to share it. I have never seen such oc of I5 2500K .


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 21, 2012)

S_A_V`s CPU Frequency score: 6014.1 mhz with a Core i5 2500K


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 21, 2012)

I have seen Core 2 Duo on 5ghz!!I remember it was done by Turkish team


----------

